# A little culture for the heathens amongst us ;-)



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

This is Kseniya Simonova, and she's the talent of Ukraine Got Talent.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That is nuts. She should use some paint instead so the end result is worth something.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> That is nuts. She should use some paint instead so the end result is worth something.


For this particular video paint wouldn't work. I'm sure though if desired they could lightly spray some kind of sealer or even lacquer over it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I was not referring to the vid. Quite impressive. Seems as though she has the skill that she could paint something artsy folk will pay lots of money for.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what her preferred media is, the sand is cool though.

There is a you tube video of her in a interview of sorts, has english subtitles. Military father I believe and artsy mother.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Love this!!! Have been sharing with non farming heathens


----------

